# My 3/4 pedigree litter



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Well, I was seriously disappointed when these emerged and it was clear that they were not Basil's (though there is just a slight glimmer of hope that one might be, I shall be getting a DNA test), but I have to say they have been the most delightful litter and I shall miss them very much.

Goliath only weighs 490g at 10 weeks and is not a normal lively kitten, he has had his first vaccinations and there is nothing obviously wrong with him except that he is much quieter than the others and so very tiny he won't be going anywhere for some time. He had a bout of diarrhoea at 6 weeks, only one day, but it set him back so much it was astounding. From a top weight (at 6 weeks) of 530g he went right down to 370g over the next three weeks and I honestly thought he would die, then suddenly he decided to start eating again, but he's still not normal - alert and interested in things, certainly, but not joining in the rough and tumble with the bigger kittens.









































liz


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

Oh but they are gorgeous! Goliath has the sweetest little face....what do you think is wrong and can it be corrected do you think?
I am also interested in what the mix of the breed is.


----------



## billyboysmammy (Sep 12, 2009)

oh my! Bruce is a little stunner!!!!!!!!!!!!

All gorgeous but he is somthing else!

Fingers crossed goliath just needs a few more weeks of TLC to get him back to a normal bouncy kitten x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

They are little sweeties Liz! Bruce and Bluebell are adorable - I love her very ladylike pose :lol:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Paddypaws said:


> Oh but they are gorgeous! Goliath has the sweetest little face....what do you think is wrong and can it be corrected do you think?
> I am also interested in what the mix of the breed is.


We don't know what is wrong with Goliath - nothing showed up on the vet check. He'll just have to stay longer than the others (assuming he makes it) - not that that will be much hardship.

There's actually two litters here, though one was a singleton. Most of them are Tiffanie x 1/2 Burmese. However one has a Burmilla mother. Now, the Burmilla I definitely saw mate with Basil and so I was expecting pedigrees there. However the one I thought was the kitten from that mating then grew into a longhaired - and the chances of a Burmese carrying longhair are very low. So then I started wondering if I could possibly have got mixed up (two kittens were the same colour) and if in fact Bruce is the one with the Burmilla mother, in which case Basil could indeed be his father. If by any chance that was the case, he would be very useful to my breeding programme - hence then DNA test.

Confused?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

lymorelynn said:


> They are little sweeties Liz! Bruce and Bluebell are adorable - I love her very ladylike pose :lol:


Yes I know, they always let you down don't they!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Oh I love Tiffle. Very pretty, they all are. 

where do you think up yor names Liz, I just wonder as you have blubelle, tiffle, and then "gary"!


----------



## Paddypaws (May 4, 2010)

So confused...clear as mud to me!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Milly22 said:


> Oh I love Tiffle. Very pretty, they all are.
> 
> where do you think up yor names Liz, I just wonder as you have blubelle, tiffle, and then "gary"!


Well, Bluebell is blue, and Tiffle is a Tiffanie (or would be if she was pedigree) so it's short for that. Goliath of course was a joke. Burce and Gary just told me that was what their names were 

Liz


----------



## JoWDC (Jan 11, 2009)

They are all gorgeous Liz - love Tiffle (both the name & the piccie).


----------



## sarahdisco (Jan 4, 2010)

I have fallen in love with Goliath and Spartacus just licked my screen!

They are so adorable!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> Well, Bluebell is blue, and Tiffle is a Tiffanie (or would be if she was pedigree) so it's short for that. Goliath of course was a joke. Burce and Gary just told me that was what their names were
> 
> Liz


Love it. Did Dawn and Nigel do that too!! :lol:

I wish mine would tell me their names, I find it difficult naming them. Not very creative. But my pre-fix and bob don't seem to go.  lol


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Milly22 said:


> Love it. Did Dawn and Nigel do that too!! :lol:
> 
> I wish mine would tell me their names, I find it difficult naming them. Not very creative. But my pre-fix and bob don't seem to go.  lol


Nigel reminded me of someone I used to work with and Dawn's pedigree name is Huggibear Dawn Mist - so no. I have had a lot of other cats named because they seem to suddenly tell me their names though.

OK, it's fanciful I know, but sometimes a name just jumps into your mind out of nowhere and you simply KNOW that is the one.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I will have to come to you for help for 6. :lol:

I need themes, or even one would be good!


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Here are some more pictures

Cassie's babies - Burmese, 21 days:

















Mitzi's babies, 18 days:

















(the other one was hiding)

Tiffle, 11 weeks









Liz


----------



## Allana (Jul 7, 2010)

Oh the little babies are adorable!!! :001_wub: x


----------



## lymorelynn (Oct 4, 2008)

Gorgeous Liz :thumbup: Mitzi's little brown girl looks very nice:001_wub:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Yes she's quite a little poser!

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

Little cuties! I too like the little brown girl 

Quite a few of them look a little poorly though, have you got a bug running through them again/still Liz? Must be a nightmare with so many kittens!


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

I love Tiffle. Does that mean Nigel and Basil erm.....mated Mum ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Quite a few of them look a little poorly though, have you got a bug running through them again/still Liz? Must be a nightmare with so many kittens!


Just sticky eyes, incredibly common in young kittens and almost invariably clears up with a course of eye ointment. If you haven't experienced it yet, fear not, you almost certainly will!

liz


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Milly22 said:


> I love Tiffle. Does that mean Nigel and Basil erm.....mated Mum ?


No, none are Basil's unless Basil carries longhair which is incredibly unlikely for a Burmese, or unless I got two of the kittens mixed up with each other. I debated over getting a DNA test done but frankly in the end the odds of it telling me that any of the kittens were basil's seemed so low that I thought I might just as well cut my losses this time and try again. Dad is assumed to be my half Burmese, hence 3/4 pedigrees. Nigel had shown no interest at all in girls at the time and is not a likely contender, though if they were his they would be pedigrees.

Liz


----------



## Aurelia (Apr 29, 2010)

lizward said:


> Just sticky eyes, incredibly common in young kittens and almost invariably clears up with a course of eye ointment. If you haven't experienced it yet, fear not, you almost certainly will!
> 
> liz


Oh we had a bout of conjunctivitis Liz, but my girls looked no where near as bad as your little ones, though granted it was only a mild case. I thought maybe you had a bug running through or something.

I cringe saying it but ... surely though with poorly eyes like that clean bedding/environment is a must to stop it getting any worse, no? :confused1:


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Aurelia said:


> Oh we had a bout of conjunctivitis Liz, but my girls looked no where near as bad as your little ones, though granted it was only a mild case. I thought maybe you had a bug running through or something.
> 
> I cringe saying it but ... surely though with poorly eyes like that clean bedding/environment is a must to stop it getting any worse, no? :confused1:


O these things tend to look much worse than they are, they invariably clear up with no lasting problems and that is the main thing. Yes, I agree it would be lovely if the mothers didn't keep kicking litter all over the bedding!

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

lizward said:


> No, none are Basil's unless Basil carries longhair which is incredibly unlikely for a Burmese, or unless I got two of the kittens mixed up with each other. I debated over getting a DNA test done but frankly in the end the odds of it telling me that any of the kittens were basil's seemed so low that I thought I might just as well cut my losses this time and try again. Dad is assumed to be my half Burmese, hence 3/4 pedigrees. Nigel had shown no interest at all in girls at the time and is not a likely contender, though if they were his they would be pedigrees.
> 
> Liz


So how did she end up a Tiffy ?  (easily)


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

Because both parents carry longhair.

Liz


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

Wow! Are you keeping her ?


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

No, I can't justify it, have too many cats already, though she is incredibly pretty.

Liz


----------



## gizmodaisy (Jul 26, 2010)

They are lovely. How is Dawn and her kitten? x


----------



## lizward (Feb 29, 2008)

They're fine, they are now combined with Mitzi's litter.

Liz


----------

